# foam cutter



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

when using one of those electric foam cutters like the one made by Woodland Scenics; do you need ventilation?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you mean a hot wire cutter, there is a faint smell of melted plastic, depending on which foam you use and how hot the wire gets ..i found the blue and green color foam had virtually no odor, and i ran my wire quite hot, in the dark it was a visible dull red, i made a small table cutter with adjustable heat ... i think it depends more on whether or not you find the odor objectionable??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No venting needed unless you're doing a LOT of cutting. I have a hot wire table, I use it at times and other than a pretty faint smell, nothing.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cutting through 2" blue foam with a hot wire cutter I got a bit of a buzz.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Speaking as a biologist...

There are two levels of concern.

(1) Are the fumes from a product potentially toxic, carcinogenic or otherwise hazards to health? If so, there is always a warning on the label on the container (such as paint strippers, as well as some paints). But foam insulation manufacturers are not expecting their foam to be vaporized with hot wire cutters. So they are not required to label their foam with a warning -- unless the foam gives off toxic vapors without being heated.

From a practical consideration, the manufacturers of the foam cutters should have a warning attached to the cutter if the foam fumes are hazardous. But they do not know which foam you will be cutting -- so they really do not really know if the fumes will be hazardous. Therefore, they may not be legally required to put a label on the foam cutter -- just as the manufacturers of paint brushes do not have to put warning labels on their brushes.

So, in the absence of better information, we have a gray area where each person has to make a decision for themselves. When in doubt about something, gunrunnerjohn's advice is best -- don't inhale lots of anything that has an odor to it -- but a little exposure probably won't hurt most people.

(2) The second level of concern is that even if the fumes are not hazardous, there will always be some individuals who react to the fumes. Those individuals (like timlange3) will discover this themselves and take appropriate precautions to minimize their exposure. Others will have no problem. I once met a woman on a plane who was allergic to perfume. Someone on the plane had perfume on and she spent the entire flight sneezing, coughing and gaging like she was very ill. As soon as we deboarded her problems went away.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Probably ok, just don't breath in the fumes and don't be in there for hours as it might give you a head ache. Open the windows if you can


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

treky said:


> when using one of those electric foam cutters like the one made by Woodland Scenics; do you need ventilation?


I find I need ventilation regardless of the activity. I turn blue and pass out without it.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

wvgca said:


> if you mean a hot wire cutter, there is a faint smell of melted plastic, depending on which foam you use and how hot the wire gets ..i found the blue and green color foam had virtually no odor, and i ran my wire quite hot, in the dark it was a visible dull red, i made a small table cutter with adjustable heat ... i think it depends more on whether or not you find the odor objectionable??


would like to get a list/scamict (spelling) on how to build one.

skip


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I would crack a window or door to let fresh air in and yucky air out. Play it safe, ya know.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Skip,
A how to build one site.

Looks fairly simple.

http://ar15armory.com/forums/topic/76975-rifle-case-foam-cutting-how-to-instructions/


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

would like to get a list/scamict (spelling) on how to build one.

skip


I didn't make a schematic, basically just a 12v transformer, around 2 amp, driven by a light dimmer...I can upload a photo or two if that will help??


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

timlange3 said:


> Cutting through 2" blue foam with a hot wire cutter I got a bit of a buzz.


Any concerns that you may have about the toxicity of the foam product you are using can be addressed to the manufacturer. You can request an MSDS sheet from them. This contains all the hazards of that particular product. Many times they will have a section on their website to download a PDF of the MSDS. I would at least open a window when cutting just for safety.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I found that cutting the pink extrduded foam with a recipricating saw with a fine wood blade cut the foam really nice, then used the foam cutter to do small cuts.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

old464 said:


> I found that cutting the pink extrduded foam with a recipricating saw with a fine wood blade cut the foam really nice, then used the foam cutter to do small cuts.


Does the reciprocating saw create a lot of foam debris?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any saw you use on foam creates a cloud of foam dust, can't be helped. Next time we're working on a module with lots of foam on our modular club layout, I'll snap a picture of the aftermath before the cleanup.  We use mostly the blue and pink 2" foam, don't even think about using the white lightweight stuff!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I can imagine the white foam. Must look like a blizzard in the layout room.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

just get two of the 3 ft square floor fans set one in a window and another in a doorway. one fan sucks fresh air into the room. the other blows room air outside.

as one of "those" that has problems with smells (including perfume, cigarets, etc in closed in spaces-like airplanes/restaurants/elevators/small rooms/etc) and having asthma fresh air is far better than maybe something bad in any product.

nothing worse than getting stuck on the couch for three-four-five-more days, not feeling very good and having no ability to get up and go to the hospital. loosing pay at work and your boss getting mad at you, coughing and hacking all day and night long. and/or just having that elephant sitting on your chest.


.


----------

